
Show HN: Media Monitoring Tool with Traffic Estimation - kate_p
Hi,<p>I&#x27;d like to share with you BETA version of our new media monitoring platform: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.boostthenews.com&#x2F;<p>We’ve developed the tool that allows you not only to monitor online news by chosen keywords but also estimate traffic of selected articles and later on to promote them.<p>All ideas, questions, recommendations are more than welcome as we’re still during the Beta phase and looking for early adopters.<p>You can easily leave your feedback here on our site (pricing section)<p>Hope you&#x27;ll find the time to test it!
======
brudgers
I'm reluctant to provide a working email address in exchange for a "free beta"
of a product that is vaguely described and depicted with a few screenshots.
More than doubly so in the case of a PR firm.

In terms of a "Show HN" providing more information without requiring a sign up
might alleviate my skepticism.

Good luck.

~~~
kate_p
Thanks for the feedback! We'll definitely work on providing more information
and options for potential users!

